# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Last day month data  show on first day of every month

## sameer123

Hi experts 

The data reside on database from '19800101' to  '20101231'  on every last day of the month  and from '20110101' on ward daily basis .
 I look for query  in between dates  '19800101' to  '20101231'  when data on 20101231  it shows me on '20100101'   and after 20101231  no condition ?

----------

